# Network going down



## marvel (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a new server running FreeBSD with an Intel 10 Gbe NIC running FreeBSD 9.2.

Now, when I'm downloading multiple torrents and the speed increases to 70 - 80 MB/s the network suddenly goes down with no error message at all. I then need to restart the network and it works again for a couple of minutes. If I limit my downloads to 1 or 2 torrents everything is fine, so I have the feeling I'm hitting a limit somewhere, I wouldn't expect the network to go down though.

Any idea what this could cause? I've been googling a lot but couldn't find similar issues.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2014)

You may want to fix the speed/duplex settings on both the card and the switch. It's possible the network drops because the auto-negotiation fails for some reason.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 28, 2014)

marvel said:
			
		

> I have a new server running FreeBSD with an Intel 10 Gbe NIC running FreeBSD 9.2.
> 
> Now, when I'm downloading multiple torrents and the speed increases to 70 - 80 MB/s the network suddenly goes down with no error message at all. I then need to restart the network and it works again for a couple of minutes. If I limit my downloads to 1 or 2 torrents everything is fine, so I have the feeling I'm hitting a limit somewhere, I wouldn't expect the network to go down though.


Is this a card that uses the ixgbe(4) driver? I see occasional unexplained slowdowns, which can usually (but not always) be fixed by doing `kldunload ixgbe; kldload ixgbe`. Which only works if you're using the driver as a module, not compiled into the kernel.

Do you see any unusual kernel messages in dmesg(8)?


----------

